# Teck Resources (TCK-B.TO)



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

Are there any lucky/speculative souls here who jumped in on this back in December or late February? They would have tripled or quadrupled their investment by now. It has certainly been quite a turnaround.

Teck's management has been aggressively selling assets in order to meet their short-term debt obligations. In addition, Teck's creditors have given the company a reprieve, allowing some short-dated debt obligations to be rolled over into longer term loans. The quasi-recovery in the corporate bond markets, particularly the market for junk, has helped. Teck recently rolled out a US$4 billion structured-note issue with 5, 7 and 10-year tranches (all with yields in the 11-12% range), which will allow them to pay off the big bridge loan they took on to buy Fording Coal Trust.

FYI, I don't own any Teck stock directly. I just think it's an interesting story for a company that looked like it was on the ropes 5-6 months ago after the prices of its major outputs sunk like rocks. Ha!


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

We got lucky with this one. We bought it in December and were going to sell when things were at their darkest for Teck a couple of months later - but didn't get around to it. Then it started to rise, and rise, and rise


----------



## AshleyT (May 1, 2009)

We had a large position in TCK. I sold it on Wednesday for a small profit at 16.30. Unfortunately our ACB was 15.56, so no three-bagger for us. I was happy to get out with a gain. I don't how much legs this TCK rally will have, but to my eyes, there remains a lot of short term risk. Ultimately they should return to a robust profitable company paying a dividend, but I think it is going to take a few years of solid commodity prices to get them there. What will the share price do in the mean time?....I have no idea, but I didn't like the level of risk that remains on the table at TCK. I'll take a look again after they get their Fording debt under control.


----------



## spbrunner (Apr 19, 2009)

*Teck Resources*

I reviewed this company in November 2008 and thought this price went far to low. I do not usually buy resource stocks, but I also enjoy investing. I just bought 100 shares at $4.67. I plan to sell this soon. So, I was having some fun and I have made a bit of money at it.

Susan

-----------------
http://www.susanpbrunner.com/ -talking about Canadian Stocks

-------------


----------



## shepherd (Apr 4, 2009)

bought this just over 8, when the markets were rebounding, thought the banks would give them time, since they have enough on their plate, ie. bad loans, so they could roll out some of the debt.

however on the day it spiked sold at just over 9. painfull but thought they might annouce a major share issue. to reduce debt.

so only small gain, did sell $9 puts on the stock that look good, then again a small gain compared to just holding it.

thanks
shepherd


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Any thoughts about TCK? or CBR?*

Any thoughts about TCK? Was thinking to buy on pullback...or CBR?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The ETF?

CBR seems pretty good for generic commodity exposure with less exposure to idiot management. It remains to be seen how well their roll yield optimisation handles markets that aren't charging upward. If you compare it to TCK.B, though, it's remarkably steady gains (not to mention better return since the inception of CBR) with a lot less volatility. As for TCK, they may do well long-term as I would expect coal prices to remain high. China has a voracious appetite for the stuff, and coal demand in China and India ought to basically mirror economic growth.


----------



## Bighairybeast (Feb 24, 2011)

Being an equipment operator at Teck's Fording river mine I may not see the big picture fully, but I like what I see. After next week we should have a 5 yr contract signed and the greenhills mine being non union usually ends up just taking the same offer we get. So if our vote goes well and greenhills follows suit, all 5 coal mines in our area will be under contract for the next 4-5 yrs.

I have also seen large capital expenditures on two new large shovels and a bunch of new haul trucks. Most of the mines in our area have good long term plans for coal reserves.

The other positives I see are that Teck has been paying off its debt from the $14B Fording purchase at an accelerated pace. We have a good rail contract in place, coal prices are excellent, and Australia is still feeling effects of flooding. I also like Teck's involvment with Copper.

I'm a newbie investor but personally I like what I see and besides my employee share purchases I also have previous shares held in TFSA and just added 100 shares at $50.16 last week.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm bullish on commodities for a long term and both CBR and TCK.B are different type of commodities. I was thinking to sell TCM - mostly molybdenum (who is very dissapointing last several months) and buy TCK.B or CBR....


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Like it and own it [TCK].

You missed a great buying opportunity not that long ago below $50 & have since rebounded nicely.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Like it and own it [TCK].
> 
> You missed a great buying opportunity not that long ago below $50 & have since rebounded nicely.


I know that I missed  in mid April bought MO (not bad 2.8% gain ) and Goldcorp... still TCK.B is about 20% below 52 w high...

I was just thinking to switch from TCM to TCK.B - both had pretty rough several months - more than 10% down, I just beleive that TCK.B has more chances to recover....


Toronto.gal , do you have any opinion on TCM?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gibor said:


> I know that I missed


It's been below 50 twice in the last two months, and I won't be surprised if you will get more chances in the near future, it's violatile stock ;-)

I am in at 50 and missed the oportunity to get out at 54 as my initial target was a bit higher, next time I see 54 I will be out (getting closer to summer, QE ending in June, I am nervous ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Toronto.gal , do you have any opinion on TCM?


I don't follow that stock gibor; I did a while back, but was not interested back then, but might look into it again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tck.b*

What do you think about going long TCK.B at current prices? It got pretty hard last several months, but looks like a solid company. Also they increased dividends 33%.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor you want to know what i really think ... ? honestly ... ? candidly ... ?

ok you didn't ask for the honest & candid but i'll brashly mention anyhow.

i think that for a relatively small account - which you have told us you possess - your attention is spread out way too far all over the map. I think you keep wandering after every floozie who waves her dividend at you. I think you have some great Good Old Stuff in your portf - stuff like philip morris - but you're not being faithful enough. I think you could stick with the tried & the true & maybe top up your contributions to the gals you already know so well, instead of chasing after new flim & flam every single day.

so that's what i think


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> gibor you want to know what i really think ... ? honestly ... ? candidly ... ?
> 
> ok you didn't ask for the honest & candid but i'll brashly mention anyhow.


maybe you are right and I'm over -diversified. But portfolio is not too small, it used to be more than 300K (beginning of the year  ).

I used to have TCK.B in spring, but I sold with a very small profit, also sold G.TO with small profit and TCM with loss. So, now I'm practically don't have any mining stocks except ETFs XMA and XIC (to some degree).

I'm trying to diversify and yes from tobacco I have PM and MO (but I don't want to buy more ,as it will be too much for this industry).
BCE, RCI, SJR, AT&T for telcos
ABT, JNJ, PG - for health
SU, COP, still some DAY - for oil
ZRE, XRE, PMZ.Un - REIT
All Canadian banks, + loser JPM
and ... covered calls stuff ZWB, HEX, HEE


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gibor said:


> I'm trying to diversify and yes from tobacco I have PM and MO (but I don't want to buy more ,as it will be too much for this industry).
> BCE, RCI, SJR, AT&T for telcos
> ABT, JNJ, PG - for health
> SU, COP, still some DAY - for oil
> ...


If I may, you have fair number of companies yet you are still not diversified.

Two tobaccos, why not one tobacco and say KO or MCD.
You have 4 telcos but no utilities.
You have all Canadian banks, why? but no rails.
You have 3 health care but no industrials.......

I have no problem with 3 or 5 companies in the sam sector, but having this many companies in some sectors and at the same time not participating in other sectors at all seems strange.

I understand that many of the companies are priced at the premium recently, but still the set of companies you currently have seems flawed.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> I understand that many of the companies are priced at the premium recently, but still the set of companies you currently have seems flawed.


This is exactly why I don't have MCD or KO (too expensive), even though was considering PEP.

MO is not pure tobacco... like PM

For Utilities was watching UNS (had an order that didn't trigger), DUK, ENB - too expensive . Probably should've buy FTS on Friday 

Industrials, was watching DOV and LMT, don't even know what are solid CDN industrals.

Rails: know only 2 stocks CP and CNR, both expensive and extremely small dividend less than 2% (even TCK has better one) 

Also, after selling AAPL i don't have any IT (except INTC - my wife worked there and still has shares) and afraid to buy them.

Forgot to mention, when I opened discount brokarage account, my first buys were ETF: VTI, PRF, VEA, DBA, XMA, XIU, XIC, URA . I still hold them and hopefully getting exposure to industries I don't have stocks....

I'm very open and any comments are welcome


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor i was going to say this is a bunch of well-preserved mares in the ageing-but-still-classy category ... some indeed have nice bones ...

and i was going to say there are too many in the herd, though, i counted 27 & some were duplicates as homer says ... how can one poor man look after 27 of these fillies even if they still have good legs ...

then all of a sudden you trotted out 8 more geldings which you said were etfs you had bought a while ago, making a total of 35 plus who knows what else is still left behind in your barn.

i for one don't believe anyone can keep up with news, charts, earnings, dividends for so many. It's self-defeating to own near-identicals like XIU, XIC & HEX, don't you think. Like, it's too many management decisions over very small increments of 35 or more different stocks. 

an efficient portfolio of roughly 250k might have 10-15 equity positions plus a few GIC or laddered bond holdings, i think.

so perhaps instead of looking out every day for new conquests you might consider how to thin the existing herd & strengthen the bloodlines, if i may say such a thing.

as for teck B, i see that you already have exposure to the mining sector through XMA plus base metals & copper will follow resource stocks & energy in a broad sense, and you have plenty energy exposure right now. The resource sector is still at risk imho, there is no point rushing into it just because an individual miner is well off its highs.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> then all of a sudden you trotted out 8 more geldings which you said were etfs you had bought a while ago, making a total of 35 plus who knows what else is still left behind in your barn.......so perhaps instead of looking out every day for new conquests you might consider how to thin the existing herd & strengthen the bloodlines, if i may say such a thing.


I laughed so hard; just brilliant writing/humour and I'm sure gibor will pay close attention because it was great advice!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> an efficient portfolio of roughly 250k might have 10-15 equity positions plus a few GIC or laddered bond holdings, i think.


Probably you're right, but I don't know how to "thin existing herd". On stock/ETF where I'm sharply down (XIU/XIC, ZWB, URA, RY) - it's hard to sell and admit losses, on other hand I'm not comfortable to sell winners (PM, BCE, ABT.....). To tell you the truth, I'm confused what to do....


Just to mention, all equities I hold in RRSP/LIRA/TFSA, I don't have CASH account in discount brokerage...
As for fixed income, I hold about 50% in total of all savings, it's include CBO, TD bonds e-series, TD short bonds, Real Return bonds, High yield bonds + HISA and GIC (last 2 are the biggest holdings)


----------



## Vitalogy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

What's everyones thought TCK now? It looks like a buy right now to me...low PE, low debt, growing quick, low payout ratio, growing dividend. What's not to like?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

I had the misfortune of holding 300 shares of tck.b at 32.50. Should I initiate a CC + put option or cut my losses and dump now or ? thoughts? thanks


----------



## bjthebuilder (Jan 29, 2013)

good buying opportunity today - or is going to continue to drop?


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

bjthebuilder said:


> good buying opportunity today - or is going to continue to drop?


Well we got our answer, it continue's to drop. Is now the better buying opp! The ever search for the bottom, never look for the bottm.
Maybe a stock purchase and a leap put for insurance could be a good play. Limit downside risk...
Any others have opinions??


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yield on TCK.B (actually also of AAPL) became higher than blu-chips champions like CL, DOV, MDT ....  What are the growth stocks and what are value ones?!


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice pop today. I've made some good money trading this thing since last summer. Luckily have sold off three times near it's top each time. 25% gain on my initial trade.

Latest trade only lasted a couple months.... sold half my position at the top today for a 10% gain. Still own plenty though. It just seemed like a no-brainer in the low 20's. 

I'm undecided whether I want it to continue to run or fall back so I can add again.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

RParks said:


> Nice pop today. I've made some good money trading this thing since last summer. Luckily have sold off three times near it's top each time. 25% gain on my initial trade.
> 
> Latest trade only lasted a couple months.... sold half my position at the top today for a 10% gain. Still own plenty though. It just seemed like a no-brainer in the low 20's.
> 
> I'm undecided whether I want it to continue to run or fall back so I can add again.


I got in around 21.00. Told a few of my friends to take a serious look at it in the low 20's as it was irrational to me how the biggest north american miner could be trading 30% below book value. Completely ludicrous to me. I have a soft spot for TCK.B as I first invested in them 5 years ago at $4.00 and management did a great job of turning things around. A lot of people do not like banker's as CEO's, but Don Lindsay is the best I've seen.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Excellent news from China. Teck, Barrick, and Vale are my three largest holdings. Not going to sell yet though.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

peterk said:


> Excellent news from China. Teck, Barrick, and Vale are my three largest holdings. Not going to sell yet though.


Bought some 5k worth of Teck based on someones recommendation on this board - I think I got in around $21 as well. Thankyou whoever you are. :encouragement:


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I was thinking of a buy around $21 when the yield was nearly 5%, but I committed much of my available funds into some other areas. Good buy for those that got in.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Having seen Telus, BCE and REIT's, bond funds etc get beated up over the past 2 months, Teck has been pretty well my one and only success story this year! Got in at around 22.30 in late June. Quite happy with the run so far. I've read some analysts who say 28 is the point they would revert to a hold from a buy.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

peterk said:


> Excellent news from China. Teck, Barrick, and Vale are my three largest holdings. Not going to sell yet though.


seem pretty overweight in miners man


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

*TCK.B - Time to buy?*

So I've been watching Teck for a couple years now. Seems to always cycle nicely between $27-$35. Kicked myself hard when I missed the boat earlier in the year when it dipped to a low of $21. 

But over the past few weeks it's been back on it's way down again, and sharply. Was thinking about making an entry at $26 but now already hit $25 within past couple days. With copper itself about to test it's 52w low I'm thinking if the material finally starts to gain momentum, so will Teck again. Looking at the longer term technicals, Teck might have a bit lower yet to go compounded with year end sell offs for losses.

Fundamentally, unless I'm missing something here, Teck is in good shape. New mine project with Suncor that was delayed is now a go. There was some concern about their dividend but there have been no changes from what I've read.

All the check marks seem to be lining up.

What do you guys think? Time to buy or wait just a little bit longer?


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like a lot of capex with the Fort Hills project. that might keep me on the side lines. But if you think China is going to boom again, then the met coal and copper production should help it to fly higher than your Airbus Mr A320, but you probably know that. But this company has been on the ropes a couple of times before, and I'm not sure how safe that divvy really is. So I think if you are buying it for a dividend, then there are far better places, if you are buying it as a swing trade, you might make out okay, if you are buying as a core holding, then I might enter it in stages and keep an eye on the balance sheet.
Good luck.


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely not buying it for the dividend, more of a swing trade in my mind. Anxious to see what the coming week has in store and yes I'd agree that the swings in the BRIC countries heavily influence our markets. But as you state, everyone seems to focus on China as the driving factor vs the other developing nations.


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I bought into it today @ 25.37. Been watching it and seems like $25 was strong support. Also cutoff for the $0.45 dividend payout in the new year is Dec 16th from what I understand. Technicals seem to point at an upcoming reversal (perhaps after more consolidation at this range for the remainder of this month) although I suspect a small spike due to the dividend cutoff date.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I bought some in late June 2013. Probably should have sold 6 weeks - 2 months ago. Happy to hold it tho - no rush to sell. I'd like to buy more at 20-21.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

love this company. Bought at $4.00 a couple years ago (sold at $16.00) and looking to add to my holdings in the next week or two. Originally bought around the $21 range.


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

Strong uptrend on strong volume in recent days. 1 'moving average' crossover and another impending. Looks good for now.


----------

